# Another Hot Squirrel Hunt



## sljones (Jan 16, 2017)

Extremely hot hunt but the dogs came through. 45 down. Got to see one of our pups out of Bo and Molly hunt. Dog on far left. He did an awesome job.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice.  I'm looking forward to some of that action!!


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 17, 2017)

That's awesome! The dogs look good.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 17, 2017)

Good job Mr. Stan and crew!  I need to make a trip up there to hunt with you one afternoon and watch your dogs work.  I've said it for years, and never have.  Looks like your dogs are still on their "A" game as always!  Hope all is well your way.


----------



## RJR (Jan 17, 2017)

Great job! That's a pile of squirrels!


----------

